# Changes to Commercial and Recreational Possession Limits for Winter Flounder



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

October 30, 2009 

The NJ DEP Division of Fish and Wildlife has announced that daily possession limits of winter flounder for both commercial and recreational fishermen in New Jersey have been reduced and the changes are effective immediately. The changes will be published in the November 2, 2009 New Jersey Register. 

The reduced possession limits were imposed by the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission (ASMFC) which, implemented Addendum I to the Winter Flounder Fishery Management Plan (FMP) this spring for the inshore stocks of winter flounder. The harvest reductions imposed by Addendum I required New Jersey to change commercial and recreational possession limits to comply with the FMP and to avert a winter flounder fishing moratorium in the State. 

The changes reduce the commercial fisheries daily possession limit from unlimited in 2008/2009 to a daily limit of 38 winter flounder for all gear types during the 2009/2010 commercial season. No person shall have in possession, and no dealer shall accept from any person, more than the daily possession limit of 38 winter flounder. 

The recreational fishery possession limit has been reduced for the 2010 fishing season to two fish, down from ten fish in 2009. The recreational winter flounder season is March 23 through May 21, 2010. 

ASMFC imposed the reductions in response to their recent winter flounder stock assessment that indicates the Southern New England / Mid-Atlantic stock of winter flounder is substantially below the minimum stock biomass threshold. The ASMFC Winter Flounder Management Board implemented Addendum I to promote stock rebuilding by reducing directed harvest of winter flounder in commercial and recreational fisheries. 

For more information on the winter flounder resource or Addendum I to the winter flounder FMP please visit the ASMFC website at www.asmfc.org.

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/news/...flounder09.htm


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*flounder*

This kind of frosts my cookies. They cut it back etc all over the place and there are those damn fycke (sp) in Shark River every year whether the season is closed or cut back etc... I called the NJ fish and game and the biologist repeat the biologist told me that it didn't matter because the seasons did not overlap.... duh!!! tax dollars at work. If there is such a short supply whynhell do they allow nets for crying out loud......rant over, vent done.... salt


----------

